# Roof rack without locks?



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in the process of piecing together a Thule roof rack with deals from craigslist. So far I picked up some 400XT feet and load bars for $50 total, and am looking at an older Yakima Raptor-like mount ($40) tomorrow to see if it's compatible with the square Thule bars. I still need a fit kit too.

None of the parts I have or will soon have came with locks. Should I pick up some locks before I even consider putting the rack on my car? I don't intend to leave my bike up there unattended for more than a few minutes at a time, so it's not the security of the bike I'm concerned about, but rather the security of the rack itself. Is it easy for a thief to take off the bike carrier and/or feet/bars if they are not locked to the car? Lastly, if I buy a set of Thule locks for the feet, will they fit in Yakima carriers?


----------



## Frontier Summit (Feb 1, 2009)

All depends on how much you trust the people around you, and the area you live in. I live in a pretty safe area in the middle of nowhere and I don't have any locks on any of my roof rack parts or accessories and haven't had any problems. Most accessories will fit the other makers bars. Luckily your trying to fit Yakima to Thule so all you will have to do is break out two tabs that they put on the mounting bracket. As far as locks fitting the other makers, I'm not sure. I know with Yakima however that if you want to lock an accessory you need to buy the lock cylinders (hella expensive) and lock housings.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in one of the safest cities in America: Bodymore, Murderland (Baltimore, MD for those of you who haven't had the pleasure of watching one of the greatest TV dramas ever: The Wire). Actually I live just outside the city in a safer area, but not a ritzy gated community or pastoral countryside. I'm getting a roof rack b/c my trunk rack was cut off by vandals/kids a week ago. It was on there for 6 months without incident, and there are others in the neighborhood who have had theirs on longer, so maybe I was just unlucky.

My car doesn't have a factory rack or rain gutters, so does that mean the car doors have to be open to remove the feet, or can it be done crudely with the doors open? 

I think the Yakima will probably fit the Thule bars, but since it's older it may not. Also, Yakima's low-end forkmount, the Steelhead, isn't compatible with Thule, so it's not a sure thing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

The Yakima may fit, it depends on how old it is. The locks are definitely not compatible between the two makes though.

You probably don't have much to worry about the rack itself getting stolen, but anything can happen. I'd personally want them (and I do have them on my racks). Check out eBay, you can usually find some good deals on the locks there.


----------



## SubieStew (Feb 24, 2009)

I got my Thule locks brand new off of eBay for half the normal cost so you may want to try that if the cost is an issue. I always figured the cost of the locks is less than the cost of replacing the rack if stolen so I might as well use them.


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

Keep in mind just because you have locks, you are not theft proof. They are a deterrent, but certainly not unbreakable.


----------

